# Schloßknacken ab 350



## Feffi (13. November 2008)

Mein kleiner Schurke und ich fragen uns schon die ganze zeit wo man wohl schloßknacken ab 350 lernen kann. Also noch hört mein balken bei 350 auf aber ich weiß es geht noch viel weiter aber wo? weiß das schon wer?


hoffe einer kann es finden.....
sollte ich schneller sein sag ich es euch...

schon mal danke fürs helfen Feffi


----------



## Thalak (13. November 2008)

Mit jedem Level steigt dein Maximal Skill fürs Schlossknacken. Mit 71 kommst du auf 355, mit 72 auf 360, ..., mit 80 auf 400

Edit: Da hast wohl das falsche Forum erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

